
New MacBook Pro: Apple Executive Phil Schiller on How It Listened to Feedback - tomduncalf
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/macbook-pro-new-apple-interview-phil-schiller-keyboard-battery-specs-price-battery-life-details-a9201366.html
======
Aperocky
I haven't touched a new keyboard yet. But I found myself on my old Mac Air
(The 1440*900 blurry version) typing away happier than ever because the
butterfly keyboard are such failures.

------
jmpman
A built-in HDMI port, and all my requests would have been fulfilled.

